
One for the programmers: what’s the most asinine bug you’ve ever encountered? - pavel_lishin
https://prokopetz.tumblr.com/post/173582341317/heres-one-for-the-programmers-whats-the-most
======
ggm
uninitialized global array in FORTRAN. Chemical PhD, three to four years into
his thesis. His "amazing data" disappeared once he stopped looking at random
memory state. I think his thesis was in trouble.

